# AMD Catalyst 13.6 BETA



## phoenix-2305 (29. Mai 2013)

AMD hat vor ein paar Stunden den 178 MB großen Betatreiber mit der Versionsnummer 13.6 zum Download auf ihrer Website bereitgestellt. Es geht wohl hauptsächlich um die Implementierung der neuen Richland APUs und der Behebung einiger Bugs.
Der Treiber läuft laut AMD auf Windows Vista, Windows 7 und 8.
Ob es Performanceverbesserungen gibt, weiß ich noch nicht, da es noch keine Benchmarks gibt.
Sobald es diese gibt, versuche ich sie nachzureichen.
Hier seht ihr die kompletten Releasenotes:

"Feature Highlights of AMD Catalyst™ 13.6 Beta for Windows®:

Product support for the new AMD A10, A8, A6, and A4 Series APUs on desktop and mobile platforms.
AMD Enduro technology enhancement:
Reduces power consumption when running Windows 8 Metro applications – detects when Metro applications have idled and moves them to the integrated graphics component.
AMD Catalyst Control Center now shows the hardware and software Information pages for AMD discrete GPUs when paired with Intel integrated graphics.
Includes AMD GPU & AMD APU OpenCL 1.2 acceleration in Adobe Premiere PRO CC.
Support for AMD Wireless Display for Windows 8 and future Windows releases:
Supported on AMD Elite A-Series APUs with select Broadcomm and Atheros Wireless adapters.
AMD Wireless Display Technology provides the ability to wirelessly display local screen content onto a remote screen in real time.  Compliant receiver/TV required.
Resolved issues:
Resolves HDMI Audio drop-out issues on the AMD Radeon HD Series products.
Resolves issues with the AMD Catalyst Control Center showing Audio Display messages at incorrect times.


System Requirements:

Windows 8 (32 & 64-bit versions)
Windows 7 (32 & 64-bit versions with SP1 or higher)
Windows Vista (32 & 64-bit versions with SP2 or higher)
AMD Product Compatibility:

AMD Radeon™ HD 7900 Series
AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series
AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 8000M Series
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7000M Series
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 6000M Series
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 5000M Series"

Downloadlink: http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx

UPDATE:

So, ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Benchmarks gemacht und es gibt ein paar Unterschiede:
(Benchmarks durchgeführt mit Sapphire Radeon 7850 2GB)

        Heaven Benchmark 4.0 (Settings Ultra, Tesselation Extreme, 8-faches AA, 1080p)
		Catalyst 13.5 BETA: 21,5 (min.: 12,8 max.: 45,7)
		Catalyst 13.6 BETA: 21,5 (min.: 12,8 max.: 46,2) 

	Hitman Absolution Benchmark (Settings Ultra, 2-faches MSAA, 1080p)
		Catalyst 13.5 BETA: 41,4 (min.: 34,0 max.: 48,6)
		Catalyst 13.6 BETA: 41,6 (min.: 35,0 max.: 54,3) 

	Tomb Raider (Settings Ultra, FXAA, TressFX aktiviert, 1080p)
		Catalyst 13.5 BETA: 30,9 (min.: 22,0 max.: 40,0)
		Catalyst 13.6 BETA: 31,8 (min.: 22,0 max.: 43,4)

Ich habe bei jedem Benchmark 2 Durchläufe gemacht, um den Einfluss von der HDD zu minimieren.
Man sieht, dass es v.a. bei TR eine, wenn auch geringe, Verbesserung gibt.
Bei Hitman und Heaven haben wir nur sehr kleine Verbesserungen, die auch auf Messfehlern beruhen könnten.
Zu Metro LL habe ich leider keine Werte, da ich das Spiel nicht besitze.

Bis jetzt läuft der Treiber bei mir sauber, keine Abstürze und die Werte für OC bleiben im CCC
jetzt endlich auch nach dem Herunterfahren gespeichert, man benötigt also keine Zusatzsoftware mehr.


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. Mai 2013)

Danke  Schneller als Computerbase, Guru3d & Co


----------



## Typhoon007 (29. Mai 2013)

Hat schon jemand Metro Last Light getestet? Läuft es denn damit besser?


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. Mai 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Metro Last Light getestet? Läuft es denn damit besser?


 
Warum besser? Läuft doch schon mit dem 13.5 Beta 2 Super..


----------



## Stolle2010 (29. Mai 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Warum besser? Läuft doch schon mit dem 13.5 Beta 2 Super..


 
Metro LL läuft mit dem 13.5 aber sowas von beschissen ! Egal ob Single oder Mutligpu´s super wie du so schön sagst läuft es ganz sicher nicht oder warum werden die Karten unter anderem bei mir zb nur mit teilweise 40-60 % ausgelastet ^^

Super ist was anderes ! Wundert mich ja das von dir zu hören  wie ich dich kennengelernt habe hier im Forum muss du ja meistens immer 60FPS+ haben und WEHEEE es zuckt einmal auf 59FPS


----------



## Ostfront (29. Mai 2013)

ja muss auch sagen bin nicht zufrieden mit der auslastung der karten bei metro mit dem 13.5 beta.mal sehen ob der 13.6 beta was bringt.


----------



## Stolle2010 (29. Mai 2013)

Also ich kann leider keine verbesserungen feststellen -.-


----------



## Deimos (29. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe, einer der nächsten Beta-Treiber beinhaltet die Massnahmen gegen Mikroruckeln bei M-GPU-Setups. Wenn ichs recht im Kopf habe, war mal vage von Juni, Juli die Rede.

Bin auf alle Fälle gespannt und danke für die News!


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Mai 2013)

Stolle2010 schrieb:


> Metro LL läuft mit dem 13.5 aber sowas von beschissen ! Egal ob Single oder Mutligpu´s super wie du so schön sagst läuft es ganz sicher nicht oder warum werden die Karten unter anderem bei mir zb nur mit teilweise 40-60 % ausgelastet ^^
> 
> Super ist was anderes ! Wundert mich ja das von dir zu hören  wie ich dich kennengelernt habe hier im Forum muss du ja meistens immer 60FPS+ haben und WEHEEE es zuckt einmal auf 59FPS



Mit 13.5 Beta 2 läufts eigentlich sehr gut,
Wenb du nur 40% hast, läuft was schief.
Hast du physX aktiv? Wenn du den Bench mit physX machst, übernimmt er die einstellungen ins Game. Hatte auch das Problem 

Also bei mir läuft es erste Sahne, habs auch mit Single GPU getestet.


----------



## Stolle2010 (29. Mai 2013)

Nein es läuft bestimmt nicht " sehr gut "  weder mit 13.5 beta noch mit dem 13.6 Beta [PhysiX ist immer aus] 

Also ich verstehe unter "sehr gut " was anderes wenn ich nen bench mache gehen beide grakas höchstens bis auf die 85% hoch und in szenen wo dann viel los ist geht runter auf 60%

Das spiel selber habe ich beim ersten mal in 1920*1080 [sehr hoch] gezockt mit 2*ssaa tessalation [very high] das ging auch super bis halt auf die auslastung der beiden grakas die teils immer bei 70% hängen [Nein ich habe kein Vsync an]
und der i5 limitier hier auch kein bischen 

Immoment zocke ich es in 5760*1080 und die Skalierung der beiden ist sowas von beschissen !

Es kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein das eine karte AVG 38 FPS schafft und mit beiden es nur AVG 50 FPS sind ! und Nein es liegt nicht an mir da es in jedem spiel super funktioniert... das problem haben sehr viele andere leute auch hier

EDIT: Sorry das ich ein bischen ausfallend bin  aber es kotzt mich einfach nur an


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Mai 2013)

Ich kann nur sagen wie es bei mir ist, und
Bei mir läufts klasse, gleichhohe Auslastung und recht Stabile FPS.
Das Spielgefühl ist auch sehr flüssig.

Deine Wortwahl ist naja, und dein Text kommt komisch etwas "pampig" rüber.
Deswegen halt ich mich nun raus

Over and Out


----------



## Arno1978 (29. Mai 2013)

Hi

Hat jemand schonmal ausprobiert ob Downsampling damit richtig funktioniert und wenn ja ob mehr als 1530p möglich sind ?

Danke


----------



## phoenix-2305 (29. Mai 2013)

Es gibt ein Update von mir:

So, ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Benchmarks gemacht und es gibt ein paar Unterschiede:
(Benchmarks durchgeführt mit Sapphire Radeon 7850 2GB)

Heaven Benchmark 4.0 (Settings Ultra, Tesselation Extreme, 8-faches AA, 1080p)
Catalyst 13.5 BETA: 21,5 (min.: 12,8 max.: 45,7)
Catalyst 13.6 BETA: 21,5 (min.: 12,8 max.: 46,2)

Hitman Absolution Benchmark (Settings Ultra, 2-faches MSAA, 1080p)
Catalyst 13.5 BETA: 41,4 (min.: 34,0 max.: 48,6)
Catalyst 13.6 BETA: 41,6 (min.: 35,0 max.: 54,3)

Tomb Raider (Settings Ultra, FXAA, TressFX aktiviert, 1080p)
Catalyst 13.5 BETA: 30,9 (min.: 22,0 max.: 40,0)
Catalyst 13.6 BETA: 31,8 (min.: 22,0 max.: 43,4)

Ich habe bei jedem Benchmark 2 Durchläufe gemacht, um den Einfluss von der HDD zu minimieren.
Man sieht, dass es v.a. bei TR eine, wenn auch geringe, Verbesserung gibt.
Bei Hitman und Heaven haben wir nur sehr kleine Verbesserungen, die auch auf Messfehlern beruhen könnten.
Zu Metro LL habe ich leider keine Werte, da ich das Spiel nicht besitze.

Bis jetzt läuft der Treiber bei mir sauber, keine Abstürze und die Werte für OC bleiben im CCC
jetzt endlich auch nach dem Herunterfahren gespeichert, man benötigt also keine Zusatzsoftware mehr. 


Das hab ich auch gleich in den Startbeitrag eingefügt, dass man es auf den ersten Blick sehen kann.


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. Mai 2013)

Stolle2010 schrieb:


> Metro LL läuft mit dem 13.5 aber sowas von beschissen ! Egal ob Single oder Mutligpu´s super wie du so schön sagst läuft es ganz sicher nicht oder warum werden die Karten unter anderem bei mir zb nur mit teilweise 40-60 % ausgelastet ^^
> 
> Super ist was anderes ! Wundert mich ja das von dir zu hören  wie ich dich kennengelernt habe hier im Forum muss du ja meistens immer 60FPS+ haben und WEHEEE es zuckt einmal auf 59FPS


 

Das mit den 59fps ist was ganz anderes. Das ist ein Zucken und Ruckeln. Wenn bei Metro mal die FPS auf 50 oder 55 fällt, nimmt man kein Zucken und Ruckeln wahr. Es muss was an deinem System nicht stimmen. Bei mir ist die GPU fast immer Voll ausgelastet. Und ja ich hab überwiegend 60fps. So eingestellt das es eben läuft.  Außerdem kann es auch an deinem Crossfire liegen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (29. Mai 2013)

Welche Karte hast du denn?


----------



## phoenix-2305 (29. Mai 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Welche Karte hast du denn?


 
Oh, habs grad ergänzt


----------



## Match-Maker (29. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand mal getestet, ob Edge-Detect wieder funktioniert und ob EQAA+SGSSAA nicht mehr zu Texturflimmern führt?


----------



## phoenix-2305 (29. Mai 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, einer der nächsten Beta-Treiber beinhaltet die Massnahmen gegen Mikroruckeln bei M-GPU-Setups. Wenn ichs recht im Kopf habe, war mal vage von Juni, Juli die Rede.
> 
> Bin auf alle Fälle gespannt und danke für die News!


 
Sie wollen das Speichermanagement komplett neu schreiben und irgendwann im Juni fertig sein.
Mikroruckler gibts bei mir selbst mit nur einer Karte bei FC3(unter 50 fps).
Ich hoffe, dass hier die Framezeiten auch verbessert werden können


----------



## Deimos (29. Mai 2013)

phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Sie wollen das Speichermanagement komplett neu schreiben und irgendwann im Juni fertig sein.
> Mikroruckler gibts bei mir selbst mit nur einer Karte bei FC3(unter 50 fps).
> Ich hoffe, dass hier die Framezeiten auch verbessert werden können



Alles klar, dann wars irgenwann in den nächsten paar Monaten, danke 

Bin auch gespannt, was da rauszuholen ist. Ich finde übrigens Framelimiter aus ebendiesem Grund auch für S-GPUs durchaus wertvoll.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Mai 2013)

Eben mal den Metro LL Bench laufen lassen, der 13.6 Beta bringt ganze 0,5 FPS Averange mehr gegenüber dem 13.5 Beta 2.
Also vernachlässigbar weil könnte auch Messtoleranz sein


----------



## phoenix-2305 (29. Mai 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Eben mal den Metro LL Bench laufen lassen, der 13.6 Beta bringt ganze 0,5 FPS Averange mehr gegenüber dem 13.5 Beta 2.
> Also vernachlässigbar weil könnte auch Messtoleranz sein


 
Um Messtoleranzen zu vermeiden, lass ich die Benchmarks immer 2mal laufen.
Viel bringt der Treiber nicht, aber so um die 1-2% sinds schon


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Mai 2013)

ja habs au zweimal laufen lassen, aber wer weiß^^ ich musste ja logischerweise min. 1 mal neustarten nach Treiberupdate von daher


----------



## Typhoon007 (30. Mai 2013)

Mit mein Asus Direct CUII 7950 habe ich bei Metro Last Light alles auf ganz Hoch, 2x SSAA, 16x AF und Full HD ohne erweiterte Physx um die 40 FPS. Wenn ich Physx einschalte habe ich gerade mal um die 15 FPS.
Hat jemand die gleiche Karte und wie sieht's bei euch aus?
Ich würde das Spiel gerne mit erweiterten Physx spielen weil es schöner aussieht aber dann muss ich wohl auf neue Treiber warten und hoffen das es ordentlich Leistung bringt.


----------



## omega™ (30. Mai 2013)

Da wird dir ein neuer Treiber auch nichts bringen, denn die Physx Effekte werden von der CPU übernommen, außer man besitzt eine GeForce.


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Mai 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Mit mein Asus Direct CUII 7950 habe ich bei Metro Last Light alles auf ganz Hoch, 2x SSAA, 16x AF und Full HD ohne erweiterte Physx um die 40 FPS. Wenn ich Physx einschalte habe ich gerade mal um die 15 FPS.
> Hat jemand die gleiche Karte und wie sieht's bei euch aus?
> Ich würde das Spiel gerne mit erweiterten Physx spielen weil es schöner aussieht aber dann muss ich wohl auf neue Treiber warten und hoffen das es ordentlich Leistung bringt.


 

ziemlich das gleiche


----------



## Scalon (30. Mai 2013)

es stand doch zum Release in einer News, dass den AMD Karten Tesselation nicht gut schmeckt, dass man sie eher auf normal belassen soll
Metro Last Light ruckelt: Tipps für mehr Fps, unter anderem bei Radeons
auch wenn ich nicht weiß, wie es sich inzwischen durch Patches geändert hat xD

Kann man erweiterte PhysiX nicht nur bei Nvidia Karten aktivieren?


----------



## phoenix-2305 (30. Mai 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> es stand doch zum Release in einer News, dass den AMD Karten Tesselation nicht gut schmeckt, dass man sie eher auf normal belassen soll
> Metro Last Light ruckelt: Tipps für mehr Fps, unter anderem bei Radeons
> auch wenn ich nicht weiß, wie es sich inzwischen durch Patches geändert hat xD
> 
> Kann man erweiterte PhysiX nicht nur bei Nvidia Karten aktivieren?


 
Nein, es geht auch bei AMD und müsste auch bei Intel "Karten" funktionieren.
Allerdings werden die Effekte dann auf der CPU berechnet, was allerdings deutlich schlechter geht als mit
einer Nvidia-Karte.


----------



## Typhoon007 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich habe ein Radeon 7950 und FX 8120. Bei mir lässt sich erweiterter Physx aktivieren aber dann läufts mit gerade mal 15 FPS.


----------



## PremiumPlaya (30. Mai 2013)

Ja, weil dann die Physix-Effekte über die CPU berechnet werden und da reicht die Leistung einer CPU nicht aus...das schafft selbst der i7 nicht mir Spielbaren FPS.
Da hilft nur eine Nvidia Grafikkarte, da die es selber berechnet...man kann auch zu einer AMD Graka eine Nvidia dazu packen, wenn es dein Board unterstützt.

Wie das funktioniert AMD mit Nvidia Graka für Physix kannst du hier nachlesen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-neu-aio-automatik-installer-amd-nv-incl.html


----------



## Brez$$z (30. Mai 2013)

Typhoon007, du solltest es lassen in zwei Threads das aller selbe zu schreiben, da kommt man sich verarscht vor


----------

